# Macs are less secure than Linux/Windows?



## xackery (Apr 17, 2009)

in response to this: http://blogs.computerworld.com/researchers_macs_are_less_secure_than_windows_pcs

I wrote this: http://blogs.computerworld.com/researchers_macs_are_less_secure_than_windows_pcs#comment-138637

I think many of the security problems you find with Windows do partially fall into the Macintosh world, due to their patch system not being a global software contributor. The key feature about a *Nix like environment is the ability to choose, while still being able to bundle all your updates from a trusted source.

After all, your computer is only as secure as your least secure installed piece of software. The chances of having one increases significantly in Windows due to it's popularity and number of software options, along with the fact that updates are mandated individually by each software vendor.


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

I have many grievances against Macs, but I wasn't aware of the security.
Yet another reason to keep my PC =p


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

I have a MAC and MAC make up rofl


----------

